

Gawker Traffic Drops Significantly After Redesign - gamble
http://www.businessinsider.com/gawker-redesign-2011-4

======
dr_
It's not clear to me what Gawker Media was thinking with this redesign. I now
see a page with two scroll bars, one being the main one and then a secondary
scroll bar with a collection of random topics. I go to Gizmodo and I see the
main articles being about air traffic controllers falling asleep and something
about Libyan rebels fighting Qaddafi (why would I go to Gizmodo for this
news?)

I understand the desire to move away from the existing format that most blogs
use, but Gawker has taken a huge step backward here. Forget what the traffic
measurements are, I personally have stopped going to their sites and so have a
few others I know.

------
michaelpinto
I think Denton yearns to escape the dreaded blog format which feels a bit old
these days. It's an uphill battle because users are so use to that format, yet
I feel it's a war worth fighting even if Gawker didn't win this battle. Right
now Dave Winer is talking about the need to reinvent the blog and I think he's
on the right track (you also see a similar thing going on at sbnation which
will be getting into tech). If you're looking for an opportunity don't assume
that wordpress or even tumblr have to dominate the world (this was the mistake
that movable type made).

------
wmf
Does Quantcast properly measure traffic for the newly ajaxified design?

